# LFKC Feb 10th 2013 Meet



## mlgt (11 Jan 2013)

London Fish Keeping Club are hosting a meet.

Date : Sunday 10th Feb
Time : 1pm til 4pm
Location : N2, East Finchley. 8-10min walk from station.

As per usual there will be food and drink supplied, as well as plants and equipment to be exchanged.
Feel free to bring anything you like, food/drink, plants & livestock to swop etc

Please PM me for address and contact details.

We will be rescaping a small tank on this day so bring your creative hats on.

Thread from here - Feb 10th 2013 Meet


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2013)

Time to kick these off again  have no work for that weekend so count me in


----------



## ale36 (11 Jan 2013)

mlgt said:


> London Fish Keeping Club are hosting a meet. Date : Sunday 10th Feb Time : 1pm onwards Location : N2, East Finchley. 8-10min walk from station. As per usual there will be food and drink supplied, as well as plants and equipment to be exchanged. Feel free to bring anything you like, food/drink, plants & livestock to swop etc Please PM me for address and contact details. We will be rescaping a small tank on this day so bring your creative hats on. Thread from here - Feb 10th 2013 Meet​


 
do you need to be part of LFKC? i would be ineterested on coming along as it would only be a 45min drive from my house to East Finchley


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2013)

ale36 said:


> do you need to be part of LFKC? i would be ineterested on coming along as it would only be a 45min drive from my house to East Finchley


Everyone is welcome as always, don't have to be a member but you can if you want to, its free!


----------



## Danny (11 Jan 2013)

Cool, will do what I can to get there. Can you pm me the details please.


----------



## mlgt (11 Jan 2013)

Sure I will pm details over at LFKC. Welcome.


----------



## Danny (11 Jan 2013)

Ok great and thanks.


----------



## ale36 (14 Jan 2013)

mlgt said:


> Please PM me for address and contact details.


can you PM the details thanks


----------



## mlgt (15 Jan 2013)

Lets hope a few more new and old faces turn up to this meet.


----------



## ghostsword (16 Jan 2013)

This would be fun.. count me in..  have not seen you guys for a while..


----------



## ale36 (17 Jan 2013)

im planing to go even thou im sure im goin to feel a bit awkward as i never been to anything like this before!


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jan 2013)

ale36 said:


> im planing to go even thou im sure im goin to feel a bit awkward as i never been to anything like this before!


You will be fine  we are a friendly bunch!


----------



## mlgt (17 Jan 2013)

We are indeed a friendly bunch. Its good to put faces to usernames. Plus nothing better than first hand knowledge being shared whilst in good company. 
The meets have been running for a few years now. So don't be afraid


----------



## killi69 (24 Jan 2013)

Hi mlgt, I would really love to come along with my girlfriend who is into aquariums as well. Thanks for hosting this! Could you please PM me details?

Also, I have some kribensis 'youngsters' (F1s - below) looking for a home, if any one is interested I can bring some along.




Also have one or two pairs of Fundulopanchax gardneri 'makurdi' killis.


----------



## Danny (24 Jan 2013)

I would love a pair of Kribs please


----------



## mlgt (24 Jan 2013)

Thanks have updated and sent address details. If you have not received this info please PM me.

R


----------



## killi69 (24 Jan 2013)

Danny said:


> I would love a pair of Kribs please


OK will bring one pair along for you


----------



## mlgt (24 Jan 2013)

Lovely looking fish. Shame I dont have the capacity to home some for you. Im sure if you bring some there will be takers. I can set up a holding tank on the day if you do decide to bring extras.


----------



## Danny (24 Jan 2013)

Cheers mate, I will let you know 100% a couple of days before if I can make it or not just in case something comes up but as it stands I will be there. I can give you some Taiwan moss if you want it and a smidgen of needle fern too.


----------



## killi69 (24 Jan 2013)

mlgt said:


> Lovely looking fish. Shame I dont have the capacity to home some for you. Im sure if you bring some there will be takers. I can set up a holding tank on the day if you do decide to bring extras.


Thanks. I would happily bring extra but really do not want to have to bring fish back with me afterwards - especially because the Kribs come from my office tank and I do not want to keep them bagged up until Monday morning. I will post on the LFKC thread as well later on to ask those attending if they are interested...

Here is a video of some of the Krib siblings now living in my girlfiend's tank with fry of their own. Interesting to see how the mum uses her mouth to herd the fry - not something you always see with Kribs as they are not mouth brooders;




Danny said:


> Cheers mate, I will let you know 100% a couple of days before if I can make it or not just in case something comes up but as it stands I will be there. I can give you some Taiwan moss if you want it and a smidgen of needle fern too.


Perfect!


----------



## ale36 (24 Jan 2013)

I can bring some microworms colonies if anyone wants any and ofcouse if i can make it there


----------



## mlgt (29 Jan 2013)

Just to remind everyone that to check TFL - Planned works calendar | Transport for London

There is going to be bus replacements which means you can catch the bus replacement from Archway or take the 143 towards Brent Cross which will take you to the top of my road.

Hope this helps.

R


----------



## ale36 (30 Jan 2013)

Is there anywhere to park as i would most likely drive there?


----------



## nayr88 (30 Jan 2013)

It's about an hours drive for me, would love to come but I always flake out hahah


----------



## mlgt (31 Jan 2013)

Yes there is free parking outside my flat. Just find a free space.

Any problems PM if you need more info.

nayr88 - Havent seen you for some time. Come along mate!


----------



## ale36 (31 Jan 2013)

Where is everyone travelling from? I going from stansted wouldn't mind giving some one a lift!


----------



## nayr88 (31 Jan 2013)

I'm traveling from Romford Essex

MLGT- mate I really want to, It'll be a spur of the moment thing if I can or not and I've said yes in the past and flaked out and felt like a right melt haha.
I'm still scarred from out last LFKC meet   only kidding, was a really good day and I got some stunning apisto's from that shop


----------



## mlgt (6 Feb 2013)

Just a reminder, the meet is this sunday. For more updates check on the lfkc thread - Feb 10th 2013 Meet


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Feb 2013)

Will be there  looking forward to it! we haven't had one in some time!


----------



## killi69 (8 Feb 2013)

. Ale36 said:


> I can bring some microworms colonies if anyone wants any and ofcouse if i can make it there


Hi ale36  are you still coming on Sunday? If so, could you bring me a microworm culture please if you still have some going?Many thanks! Andre


----------



## killi69 (8 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> I would love a pair of Kribs please


Hi Danny, just confirming that i will be bringing along a pair of kribs for you. Anyone else want some? Let me know! 
Looking forward to seeing people on Sunday.


----------



## Danny (8 Feb 2013)

Just came on to message you lol I will have to leave the pair of cribs as in two minds what to do with the tank with the other coming next month which will free up my now main tank. Sorry to let you down on them but as not sure what I am doing with that tank don't want to add anything else to it right now in case I decide on breaking it down.


----------



## killi69 (8 Feb 2013)

No problem at all Danny. If you want some later on give me a shout.


----------



## Danny (9 Feb 2013)

I defo will give you a shout mate they are lovely!

If anyone going to the meet wants the little almost cube I have for sale you can have it for £15 and I will bring it with me tomorrow.

This one

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/355x305x305-6mm-glass-braceless-tank.25654/


----------



## Danny (9 Feb 2013)

Or the ro unit and separate chamber for £35

This one

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ro-man-4-stage-50gpd-head-unit-and-single-di-unit.25653/


----------



## ale36 (10 Feb 2013)

killi69 said:


> Hi ale36  are you still coming on Sunday? If so, could you bring me a microworm culture please if you still have some going?Many thanks! Andre


Yes i will bring one along with me!


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2013)

Good to put faces to names guys, great job on the food Ricky thanks and your lil lady is lovely. Love your collection of tanks only problem is I want to decrease the amount I have and seeing your assortment makes me want more lol

My lil lady now 5 months looking at the tank at christmas lol


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

Just got back myself, was great to meet everyone again and also some new faces, thanks for being a great host as always Rik


----------



## ghostsword (12 Feb 2013)

Had to miss it, battling a cold for the past week, and last thing you want near a baby is a guy with a cold.. 

Pictures? 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2013)

ghostsword said:


> Had to miss it, battling a cold for the past week, and last thing you want near a baby is a guy with a cold..
> 
> Pictures?


Lucky enough I had just recovered from one! But looks like Rik has got one now! 
Didn't see any cameras about, but it was a busy one, some people traveled a fair bit too which was nice to see.

When you going to SA? We might need to give you a farewell party!


----------

